# FSUT Request



## SketchUp Guru (29 Sep 2006)

As I write this there have been more than 20 views to my latest Firday SketchUp Tips post and one response. The previous one is over 185 views and only 2 responders. This makes me wonder if these things have much value. Sure, those who've responded have said it's been good information and I'm happy for that. Still, is this stuff useful to most of the folks who read it? Maybe I should send it as PMs to those who ask for it?

So my request is this. If the information in my tip is useful, please let me know. If you have ideas for future tips, let me know that, too. I'm happy to cover what you folks need but I have to know what that is.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Scrit (29 Sep 2006)

Hi Dave

As a more recent lurker on the FSUT threads I have to say that I've found all the "back issues" of immense interest - my only problem is that my level of SU usage and ability lag way behind yours, so I'm tending to hit a "snag" and then go off to find one of your posts, hence my 'non comments' - because its frequently some way down the line before I use them

Hope you can keep them coming, Dave, some of us really _do_ appreciate it....

Scrit


----------



## garywayne (29 Sep 2006)

Hi Dave.

I think what you are doing with FSUT is great. I pay regular visits to "Design" hoping to see something to do with SU. Sad? maybe, but I like SU, and what you are doing.

Keep it up Dave.


----------



## mailee (29 Sep 2006)

Keep em coming Dave, I am an avid reader of them too. I am sowly getting the hang of SU and use it for all of my designs. You are an inspiration to me and I am sure to most of the members on here. Thanks.


----------



## Sawdust (29 Sep 2006)

Dave,

I for one find them very useful. Like most here my Sketchup ability is just a few thousand years behind yours and your help/advice is much appreciated.

I'm sure lots of people appreciate them and I for one apologise if my lack of response left you thinking your efforts have gone unnoticed.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Alf (29 Sep 2006)

Dave, I'm in the same boat as Scrit - I come to stuff a while down the line, but it is very, very much appreciated. =D> 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wizer (29 Sep 2006)

I love sketchuo but just dont have enough time to play with it as much as id like. Hopefully with the workshop on its way to being built I will get some proper woodworking time over the coming year (meaning more need for design). 

That said I do read your threads with great intrest and thank you very much for being on hand as resident SU Genius.

Cheers mate


----------



## andrewm (29 Sep 2006)

Dave R":26k0ume7 said:


> This makes me wonder if these things have much value.



You bet the do. 

Brightens up a dull Friday as well.


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Sep 2006)

Dave
I consider myself to be reasonably competent at SU, yet I always learn something new, or am reminded of something I'd forgotten, when you post your Tips.

<david_soul>
Don't give up on us, baby
</david_soul>


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (29 Sep 2006)

Dave,

I used your latest tip as soon as I read it. Please keep it coming.

thanks
Phil


----------



## Sailor (29 Sep 2006)

I'm the same, they are extremely welcome.

I read them each time but then use them as a resource I can come back to when I'm using SU.

Colin


----------



## JFC (29 Sep 2006)

I am completely rubbish with SU and i don't really get the time to sit down and work it out as its quicker to just draw it by hand and then i know where im going . BUT I do intend to work SU out and your tips will be the first thing ill be looking for so please keep posting them or some time in the future your mailbox will be full of PM's from me


----------



## Colin C (29 Sep 2006)

Wash that mans mouth out with soap  
Dave 
Your tips help all that use it but like Scrit and Alf, I am far behind you and have to do a lot of chatching up , but it ( sketchup and you ) helped me with the job I have just finished ( two built-ins ) as the drawing that I got could not be used to make it from :wink: .


----------



## JFC (29 Sep 2006)

So we will be seeing WIP pics on the projects forum soon then


----------



## les chicken (29 Sep 2006)

Dave 

Same as scrit and alf, using sketchup but miles behind you. Busy at the moment and waiting for (not really :? :? ) the winter nights when there is more time.

Keep up the good work, I think you will get a bigger response with the winter months.

Les


----------



## Colin C (29 Sep 2006)

JFC":3963bnlr said:


> So we will be seeing WIP pics on the projects forum soon then



Hi JFC
If that was for me , sorry no WIP pics  but I will post some when I am fitting it  

Ps Thanks to you and Scrit, I managed to spray it with my Earlex (This ), remembering what had been said in your tread


----------



## John McM (29 Sep 2006)

Dave, 

I'm new to SU and this forum but I am extremely encouraged by wise old owls like yourself willing to impart your hard earned knowledge. Thankyou. SU is amazing and I find the prospect of using it to design all my woodwork projects on it exciting. I still need to plane quite a bit off my learning curve, your tutorials help a lot. If you're open to suggestions I would like to see a kind of beginners "step by step" tutorial. The workbench file you kindly sent me in an earlier thread helped me a lot. By studying it I discovered making everything a component and putting them on different layers etc but a step by step tutorial showing how you drew something and the order you drew it in would be a great exercise for beginners like me. Almost a template for a woodwork project. By the way could it include using bezier curves to draw a cutout in a rail ? 

Once again many thanks 
John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Sep 2006)

Thank you all for the nice remarks. I really appreciate them.

John, I would be happy to work up a sort of beginner's tutorial. I just need an suggestion of what to draw. I'm sure adding a Bezier curve wouldn't be any trouble.


----------



## NeilO (30 Sep 2006)

yes, Dave please keep the tutorials going ...
i find them immmensly helpful, but along with several others my ability is unfortunately years behind my imagination, and time isnt always available for me to play with SU as much as I would like.

I, for one would like to thankyou for the time and effort you put into these tutorials, they are very informative and easy reading and always seem to make more sense than a few of the "actual" tutorials from SU themselves.

So, please keep them up, we all do , im sure appreciate the time and effort you spend on them , even if we dont always acknowledge it...

Three Cheers for Dave Hip Hip hooray, hip hip hooray, hip hip hooray!!


----------



## John McM (30 Sep 2006)

Dave,

For the beginners step by step learning exercise can I suggest a piece of case furniture as it would capture most techniques. A small chest of drawers, lowboy or some such thing. I would like it to cover drawer frames, runners, drawers etc maybe even a small door. Many tyhanks

John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Oct 2006)

Neil,  thanks.

John, I spent a large part of Saturday working on a step by step project at your suggestion. I used an application called Wink to capture screen shots as I went along. I've got about 100 shots and I'm not quite finished. I'm not certain how to present all these images so they make sense.

I'm going to try a smaller project and a different approach. I wish I could just have you looking over my shoulder as I drew. That would be easier.


----------



## Colin C (1 Oct 2006)

Hi Dave
I am sure I say this for all that use sketchup, thanks for all the time you have and are putting in to this


----------



## John McM (1 Oct 2006)

Dave,

I can't believe how generous you are with your time and expertise. I am sure that many woodworkers starting out in SU will significantly benefit from whatever help you provide. Once again THANKS.

John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2006)

John McM":mf5amd36 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I can't believe how generous you are with your time and expertise. I am sure that many woodworkers starting out in SU will significantly benefit from whatever help you provide. Once again THANKS.
> 
> John McM



Don't worry, John. Someday you'll all pay. Someday I'll have saved up enough shekels to come for a visit and I'll eat and drink you all out of house and home. :lol: 

You are indeed welcome. I enjoy doing this sort of thing. I think I've come up with an idea for a project to use for your suggestion. See my new post. Maybe, if this works out, one of the mods could make it a sticky so it stays at the top?


----------

